# Question about AOS membership



## silence882 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi all,
Quick question. Does joining the AOS give you access to all the AOS award data? Their website is tremendously unclear on that.

--Stephen


----------



## MaxC (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi Stephen,

Yes, you have access to pictures of awarded plants on file as well as recorded measurements and descriptions. That is the number one reason I use the site for.


----------



## silence882 (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks much for the clarification!

I wasn't sure if you had to buy access to the OrchidPro software to get more than just the award photos.


----------



## troy (Mar 26, 2020)

Imembership is not cheap....lol... and extremely difficult if you are not in the (inner circle)...... kissing the judges asses for 2 years solid, might get you a manageable membership, you will still probably get the cold shoulder...or your inexperience at most times will be so inferior that you would probably feel better somewhere else....


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 26, 2020)

Interesting your location says no hatred!!... I have not found that to be the case at all.


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm not sure what's difficult about getting a membership, fill out the form and pay the $79 and there you go. No judge's ass has ever appeared when I clicked submit lol


----------



## silence882 (Mar 26, 2020)

I just paid the $54 for an online membership and it seems to be working fine. I mostly want to look through all the back issues for slipper articles.

Not sure why a judge would care...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2020)

I think Troy is going on about the Judging student program. I don't know how you can access old photos without AQ+. An AOS membership requires no approval except your funds!


----------



## troy (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah.... mostly... I brought in a 3.5 inch wide 4 flowers total on 2 inflourescence perfect shaped hangianum x leucochilum..I was told to take it home, it wouldn't be judged.....


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 27, 2020)

troy said:


> Yeah.... mostly... I brought in a 3.5 inch wide 4 flowers total on 2 inflourescence perfect shaped hangianum x leucochilum..I was told to take it home, it wouldn't be judged.....


Sorry to hear this Troy. What reason did they give? The AOS is supposed to screen all plants impartially. You have pic and cross name?


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 27, 2020)

troy said:


> Yeah.... mostly... I brought in a 3.5 inch wide 4 flowers total on 2 inflourescence perfect shaped hangianum x leucochilum..I was told to take it home, it wouldn't be judged.....


By whom?


----------



## troy (Mar 27, 2020)

Bay area judges, I'm not going to say names... I just know even if I had a roth alba it wouldn't get awarded....there are tight polotics in orchid gatherings...because there is big money involved is why the aos is not doing well.... the same plant might bloom this spring, I will post a picture if it does


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2020)

My recent experience was quite the opposite. I've heard all the discouraging **** over the years, i.e. don't bother if your name isn't Fuchs or Fang and all that, but I had a Wössner Black Wings open that I believed was exceptional, so I made a 180 mile drive to a show so that I could submit it. The judges were friendly and welcoming, they let me sit in on the panel so that I could observe the process, and I walked out with an 87 point AM. After it was all done the head judge took the time to talk to me, pointed out where I lost points, gave me some tips to better prepare my plants for judging in the future, and encouraged me to bring it again next bloom because it would have been an FCC had I staked it to prevent the pouches being a hair crooked. It was a great experience and I have a few more plants in mind to show on their next blooms now that I know a no-name hobbyist really can get a fair shake.


----------



## troy (Mar 27, 2020)

That's good that the aos has changed in your neck of the woods... maybe there is hope


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 27, 2020)

troy said:


> Bay area judges, I'm not going to say names... I just know even if I had a roth alba it wouldn't get awarded....there are tight polotics in orchid gatherings...because there is big money involved is why the aos is not doing well.... the same plant might bloom this spring, I will post a picture if it does


It is unfortunate that some judging centres are political. May I suggest another judging centre in the area that you may not feel singled out? Its not unheard of that people will drive past one judging center to show plants in another. 

Hopefully this will be remediated in the future by the AOS executives (and I think it is) and experiences like Tony's will surpass those of yours, Troy.

I look forward to your posts of this plant in question.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 27, 2020)

silence882 said:


> I just paid the $54 for an online membership and it seems to be working fine. I mostly want to look through all the back issues for slipper articles.
> 
> Not sure why a judge would care...


Fantastic. It is a great program to use, study, analyze and have fun with. Enjoy! 

PS the tutorial vdo will help too.


----------

